# I signed a time share today whit westgate and I already want to cancel



## Viajantedomundo (Nov 10, 2018)

hello everyone and good night!! in a lovely conversation today for presentation the time share of WESTGATE RESORTS FLORIDA we were convinced to make a down payment of $ 500 because that was all we had in the account. we had never heard of timeshare before and were amazed. but it was enough to get out of there to realize that the heat charged mainly by the annual maintenance fee was a scam. We already saw here that to cancel, just send a written letter. Should that letter be the hand? we are still in the same locality of them, could take the letter there? we received a support material, a tablet and a gift card of $ 125, and in the contract only quotes the letter for the cancellation, someone could tell me if we need to go to return it all this material? we also anticipated and canceled the payment with the credit card, can this cause a problem in the cancellation? Thank you for any help.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 11, 2018)

There should be instructions with all your paperwork about how to rescind the purchase, but sometimes it's hidden in a binder or on a CD or something else. Congratulations on finding TUG while you're still within your rescission time limit. It would be easier to mail your letter by certified mail and not have any more contact with sales team as they will attempt to get you to change your mind.  Sending the letter by certified mail is most important because you'll have a receipt from the post office showing the date you mailed it.

Since tomorrow is Sunday and Monday is a holiday, you probably can't get it mailed until Tuesday. But you have 10 days to cancel a Florida timeshare purchase so you should be okay as long as you mail it before the 10 days are up.

Be sure everyone who signed the contract signs the letter and keep a copy of the letter as well as your receipt for the certified mail. Cancelling the payment with the credit card should have no bearing on your rescission. Return the tablet by the cheapest method available. If the $125 gift card was offered as an incentive to get you to come sit through the sales presentation, that is yours to keep. You earned it!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2018)

DO NOT hand deliver the letter. It goes to a different office in Ocoee, FL. You really do not want any more to do with these sales people. They will spare no effort to change your mind. If you are still at the resort, unplug the phone. No one you want to talk to will call on that phone.

Mail the letter USPS Certified, and get a receipt that will show you and they get it, and who signed for it. You cannot mail it until Tuesday, so you have time to look through the Cancelling Westgate threads. There are sample letters there you can copy. You do not need an excuse or a reason to cancel. IT IS YOUR RIGHT!

Glad you found us. So write your letter, and to back to your vacation.

Jim


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes, be sure to cancel while you are still legally entitled to do so.  You can buy a Westgate resale from someone for as little as $1.

As others have said, follow the cancellation instructions exactly to assure that you are cancelled;  i.e. be sure to get that Certified Letter in the mail on Tuesday November 13th.

They may call you to try and talk you out of it.  Pay no attention to their phone calls!

Keep all of posted.  Best of luck!





.


----------



## RX8 (Nov 11, 2018)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> You can buy a Westgate resale from someone for as little as $1.



Correction, you can buy a Westgate timeshare for even *less* than a $1. Those wanting to sell will likely have to pay all closing and transfer costs and also give you more freebies, such as free usage or a cash gift card. They are that difficult to sell. While I hear that their resorts are nice enough you won’t want to endure the constant badgering to do an owner “update”. They are quite simply the sleeziest in an industry that already suffers from a bad rap. They are also one of the few to seriously devalue their timeshares on resale market which is a part of the reason that people have so much difficulty selling one when they need to sell it. There are MANY other timeshare options on the resale market that would give you many great vacations, and some of these could be free.

Your time to research and ask questions on TUG is unlimited. However, your rescission time is limited to 10 days. Don’t miss that deadline and be stuck forever with Westgate!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2018)

To counter one thing others have said. You don't want a Westgate timeshare at ANY price! They are nice resorts, but have zero value after you pay-whether thousands of penneys, but they will not leave you alone! The sales meetings never stop! 

Instead, since you said you knew nothing about TS before the presentation, don't do anything. Cancel. Get your money back. Then if luxury vacations interest you, come back to TUG. We'll show you how to do it right. Timeshare is not an investment. It is an expense we think has value, but that value is not in dollars and cents.

there are many better choices than Westgate.

Jim


----------



## DrQ (Nov 11, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> there are many better choices than Westgate.
> 
> Jim


True Dat!

First consider WHERE you want to vacation, THEN choose the system which matches your wants.


----------



## Viajantedomundo (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi thank you everyone. The lleter need read in computer or for hand? Thank you so mucj for your support. Im very grateful for found TUG in time!!


----------



## Karen G (Nov 11, 2018)

Viajantedomundo said:


> Hi thank you everyone. The lleter need read in computer or for hand? Thank you so mucj for your support. Im very grateful for found TUG in time!!


You can write your letter by hand or on a computer & print it out--it doesn't matter as long as you state your intent to rescind the purchase.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2018)

so very glad you found us in time to save a fortune!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2018)

Viajantedomundo said:


> Hi thank you everyone. The lleter need read in computer or for hand? Thank you so mucj for your support. Im very grateful for found TUG in time!!


in this thread: https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/try-to-cancel-my-westgate-need-help.274336/page-2 in post 36, there is a sample letter, and the address to Mail it to. Put your own names and contract information and dates into the letter. It can be hand written. Mail it on Tuesday. It takes Westgate time to credit you back, but you will have it by Christmas. Do Not answer the phone from them until at least 10 days have passed.

Good LuckG

Jim


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 26, 2018)

WestGate Resort, It is so nice when we "save" one, but unfortunately there are three more that sign and forget to check it out. Weeks or months later figure out that got SCREWED and try to get out only to find the deal is sealed for them..  

I am still amazed at the folks that have not 1.) heard of Timeshare and 2.) never heard of TUG..   

to the poster. Thank your lucky stars and i hope you will hang around and learn about timeshare.. it's a great product when you buy and use properly.  I would suggest you check the rental forum boards.. there you can find many places for good price.  

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/timeshare-rentals-offered.45/


----------



## Almostowner2.0 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi guys! I got suckered into a presentation for a 4night cruise + 3 day hotel stay said I had to pay $40 to attend and I’ll get it back at the end. But she says I have to fill out the form as she tells me - I make more than $50+/year then she asks if I’m married, I say yes , she says if my husband is with me , I say no, she said for me to put down single ! Because then I won’t get the gift due to my husband not being there to sign. 
I go to the meeting all is great - tells me to put a $500 down payment then it’ll be $234 / month for 10 years but not to take 10 years because interest rate. Total being “$13,877.89” for a 2 bed split year $900 HOA fee due every other year . I knew something was wrong but it was so early I was so tired hungry, lady didn’t want me to go to the bathroom. I signed to leave. HUGE MISTAKE.  My gut feeling was saying it’s wrong math doesn’t make sense you’ll be paying $1000 every other year plus $49-399 if you want to take a different vacation somewhere else. Then she tells I have to “work” as a sales agent to earn my commission and let that work pay for the property. Now I read into it - I’m so glad I found you guys. Getting my letter in the mail tomorrow ! Returning everything (binder+materials+tablet) a.s.a.p! Thanks TUG!


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 12, 2019)

GOOD job.. 
another one bites the dust,, another one bites the dust... 
remember it not about the salesperson wellbeing it about yours..  

now stay away from anything waste,, er, westgate resorts.. if you want to get something look at wyndham points..  You can find some real good deals.. if you are not familiar with them read, ask questions on the wyndham forums and learn what to get and WHERE.. it does matter the location of resort for maintenance fees cost.  





Almostowner2.0 said:


> Hi guys! I got suckered into a presentation for a 4night cruise + 3 day hotel stay said I had to pay $40 to attend and I’ll get it back at the end. But she says I have to fill out the form as she tells me - I make more than $50+/year then she asks if I’m married, I say yes , she says if my husband is with me , I say no, she said for me to put down single ! Because then I won’t get the gift due to my husband not being there to sign.
> I go to the meeting all is great - tells me to put a $500 down payment then it’ll be $234 / month for 10 years but not to take 10 years because interest rate. Total being “$13,877.89” for a 2 bed split year $900 HOA fee due every other year . I knew something was wrong but it was so early I was so tired hungry, lady didn’t want me to go to the bathroom. I signed to leave. HUGE MISTAKE.  My gut feeling was saying it’s wrong math doesn’t make sense you’ll be paying $1000 every other year plus $49-399 if you want to take a different vacation somewhere else. Then she tells I have to “work” as a sales agent to earn my commission and let that work pay for the property. Now I read into it - I’m so glad I found you guys. Getting my letter in the mail tomorrow ! Returning everything (binder+materials+tablet) a.s.a.p! Thanks TUG!


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 15, 2019)

Almostowner2.0 said:


> I was so tired hungry, lady didn’t want me to go to the bathroom.



Welcome to TUG. Some people can go to sales pitches and say No. If you would allow someone, anyone, to prevent you from a needed bathroom break, it doesn't sound like you're one of those people. Stay far away from any kind of salesman. I would have reported her immediately for telling me to lie about my marital status. 

Sheila


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2019)

Good for you for finding resale.


----------



## NadiaCA44 (Nov 22, 2019)

Same with my husband and I. We signed contracts on Wednesday 20th November and I knew we shouldn’t have. We are back at home in the Caribbean and I’m so happy I found your site. I will follow the instructions I’ve seen posted regarding sending a letter as well as all their belongings and hope for the best. 


Karen G said:


> There should be instructions with all your paperwork about how to rescind the purchase, but sometimes it's hidden in a binder or on a CD or something else. Congratulations on finding TUG while you're still within your rescission time limit. It would be easier to mail your letter by certified mail and not have any more contact with sales team as they will attempt to get you to change your mind.  Sending the letter by certified mail is most important because you'll have a receipt from the post office showing the date you mailed it.
> 
> Since tomorrow is Sunday and Monday is a holiday, you probably can't get it mailed until Tuesday. But you have 10 days to cancel a Florida timeshare purchase so you should be okay as long as you mail it before the 10 days are up.
> 
> Be sure everyone who signed the contract signs the letter and keep a copy of the letter as well as your receipt for the certified mail. Cancelling the payment with the credit card should have no bearing on your rescission. Return the tablet by the cheapest method available. If the $125 gift card was offered as an incentive to get you to come sit through the sales presentation, that is yours to keep. You earned it!


ntracts on Wednesday


----------



## NadiaCA44 (Nov 22, 2019)

I signed the contracts with WestGate in Miami but the sales person said our time share will be in Orlando. How would I know where to send the letter? Is it to Miami or to Orlando?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 22, 2019)

we always suggest when in doubt to follow the instructions in the sales contract you signed.  westgate seems to do a great job at burying these instructions so read it over carefully!


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 22, 2019)

NadiaCA44 said:


> I signed the contracts with WestGate in Miami but the sales person said our time share will be in Orlando. How would I know where to send the letter? Is it to Miami or to Orlando?


Make sure both you and your husband sign the rescission letter, which should state both your names, signatures, and contract number.  Check the rescission instructions.  Florida has a seven day rescission period.  What was the price of your TS?


----------



## NadiaCA44 (Nov 23, 2019)

We made a down payment of $300 and have to pay $10,634 in total for the next 10 years. With a monthly installment of $193.



Grammarhero said:


> Make sure both you and your husband sign the rescission letter, which should state both your names, signatures, and contract number.  Check the rescission instructions.  Florida has a seven day rescission period.  What was the price of your TS?


----------



## RX8 (Nov 23, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Make sure both you and your husband sign the rescission letter, which should state both your names, signatures, and contract number.  Check the rescission instructions.  Florida has a seven day rescission period.  What was the price of your TS?



Actually, the good news is that Florida allows ten calendar days to rescind.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 23, 2019)

RX8 said:


> Actually, the good news is that Florida allows ten calendar days to rescind.


My mistake.  I should know better.


----------

